# Lesbian and gay discomfort with Uber drivers



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Hmmmmmmmm. I would think that Uber drivers would be samples from every segment of our society. Perhaps it's because the lesbians and gays would not normally be a "captive audience" in their everyday lives. But now that they are in an enclosed container hurtling through the city, they are now trapped (in a way) and will have to either listen or become a stunt person.

Lots of stunt people in your neck of the woods. Perhaps this is how they got their start!


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Could be the outcome of the election.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before.
> 
> Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable.
> 
> ...


Some people just do not get it. If she likes girls and you are a guy, _*ain't nutthin' whatcha kin do fer the girl. Ya' got yer the wrong kinda' plumbin', thar', son, Yer jes' kain't halp her, son, give it up!*_ I have run across a number of guys who were so [rooster] sure of themselves and then wondered why they could get nowhere. DUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! _*They don' want them nobody with no X and Y chromosomes, they wants them jes' the Xs*_. They just do not get it and never will.

Some of them used to get that from the cab drivers, here. There seems to be less of that from the cab drivers, of late. I do not know if the Uber drivers are doing that, or not.

One thing to be sure, Uber will not tolerate that sort of abuse of anyone. Gay people are major users of Uber here. I have little doubt that if they reported it to Uber, Uber would deal with this with both promptness and severity.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Gay , straight...who cares...drive the customer where they want to go. What I can't stand are 2 gay people kissing in my back seat. I want to get them out of my car as fast as possible. Also, gays that make advances at me. I can't stand that either. Most are pretty cool and nice to talk too. Always some bad ones. We shouldn't be having sexual conversations with the PAX or make sexual advances. We are drivers.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Steven Ambrose said:


> why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here?


It would be extremely naive to believe that Uber rides would take place in some kind of bubble in which everyday discrimination did not exist.

For the reading-comprehension challenged forum members, this doesn't mean I agree with the discrimination. It just means that asking why it happens during Uber rides shows naivety.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


Back in the 90's, while driving a cab, we never questioned people about their sexuality and I at least figured there was a good chance they were lying about it anyhow if they volunteered information. But we like priests, and what was said in a cab stayed there, even if we knew you were an elected official getting a cab ride to "the tubs".

Of course, times have changed since then


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

elelegido said:


> It would be extremely naive to believe that Uber rides would take place in some kind of bubble in which everyday discrimination did not exist.
> 
> For the reading-comprehension challenged forum members, this doesn't mean I agree with the discrimination. It just means that asking why it happens during Uber rides shows naivety.


Well said...

To me it's never really been a big deal and I never understood the anti gay attitude.

Even when I was younger I didn't see the big deal. I didn't understand it but it didn't bother me. I just accepted that some people were gay.

We've come a long way as a society but still have a long way to go.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

If you look at the demographic of drivers that have done this, you should notice it is typically older people. The adaptation of equality of gay and lesbian is a farely new thing, for example gay marriage is still new compared to most ideas in society. A gay or lesbian in high school back in 1960 is tested way differently than one today. Gay and lesbians in Christianity were talked about very often back in the day compared to now. And even now it is much softer. For example I went to a baptist church which is known for old school beliefs and they talked about gay people and how they were going to hell etc etc. but we switched to a contemporary church and were a lot less talkative on that subject.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> Could be the outcome of the election.


Previews of things to come..... Nice.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Mostly hoaxes and misunderstandings is my guess, plus the persecution complex that is so pervasive among the gays I know. People need to harden the **** up. Words are just words and can never harm you unless you let them.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

There's a lot of Christian fundamentalists in this country, and Christian fundamentalism teaches believers to be bigoted towards gays. With as many drivers as Uber has, odds are some drivers are going to reflect this bigotry.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> There's a lot of Christian fundamentalists in this country, and Christian fundamentalism teaches believers to be bigoted towards gays. With as many drivers as Uber has, odds are some drivers are going to reflect this bigotry.


As opposed to Muslim fundamentalism, which teaches that gays should be thrown off buildings or have brick wall pushed over on them or just outright shot? Get some perspective on all this rather than just bashing Christians. I am not a Christian, BTW.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> As opposed to Muslim fundamentalism, which teaches that gays should be thrown off buildings or have brick wall pushed over on them or just outright shot? Get some perspective on all this rather than just bashing Christians. I am not a Christian, BTW.


The US is 60%+ Christian and 1% Muslim.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

And now the breakdown in religion occurs. I was fearful of starting this thread, from the very beginning. I just noticed a trend of fear from riders of a certain group...... Yo, mods of the forum, my heart will not break if you shut this down......


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


Many people are homophobic assholes, and normally manage to hide it, but when they're in a confined space on a trip they will make $3 from, with someone who is unlikely to tip, their true feelings come out.

That's my guess, anyway.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> my heart will not break if you shut this down......


It has not broken any rules, Y-E-T. There are some that are pushing it, but so far, it is allright. I will keep an eye on it, though. The Original Post arose from a valid concern: drivers are mistreating a certain customer demographic. It should be discussed, and can be, as long as no one breaks the rules.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Get that magnet out of your pants....

...i dont care what my pax sex life is like, as long as they respect me and my car as i get them from point a to point b, its all good.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Get that magnet out of your pants....
> 
> ...i dont care what my pax sex life is like, as long as they respect me and my car as i get them from point a to point b, its all good.


Part of it is, I have been working the late shift and near some of the gay establishments. I guess people just open up to me......


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Part of it is, I have been working the late shift and near some of the gay establishments. I guess people just open up to me......


I really really want to take that bait but ive gotten too many warnings from moderators already. Lol


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I really really want to take that bait but ive gotten too many warnings from moderators already. Lol


You can always private message me. What the mods can't see will not hurt them. 

Beware though, you may get more than you are asking for. Lol.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Because the two single most creepiest layers of society are:

1) uberx pax
2) uberx drivers


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So Uber drivers who are picking up at a gay bar, pick up gay passengers and then start gay bashing?

Either that or their driver actually asked them if they were gay and they stupidly thought that a total stranger was entitled to an answer. When asked inappropriate questions I have once or twice replied "are you proposing marriage"? That's always thrown them off their game.

Or there's the classic non-sequitur "how about those Niners / Raiders / Warriors.

I have guessed wrong on straight or gay so many times that I just assume everybody is gender neutral.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Beware though, you may get more than you are asking for. Lol.


Watch out steveK! He might just cyber-slap you.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Watch out steveK! He might just cyber-slap you.


My reputation is notorious. LOL. I am really not like that, but SteveK's "power car" in his profile is sort of a turn on.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I have been surprised by the number of passengers that casually mention their (same sex) husbands and wives.It's nice to see things changing in that respect. 
I am an older driver, that does not mean I'm an intolerant idiot.
As I always want to ask homophobes, "Why would you possibly care?"


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


there is a large LGBT community in San Diego, and I have no problem or do I experience any discomfort ( either way, as far as I can tell ) about serving that community. Not one person has complained to me about this, so I don't know.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


I laugh at the machismo of the slicksters who think that the reason a woman is gay is because she hasn't been with such a stud. Yes, that is why she "chose" to become a lesbian. Sheesh.

I'm lucky enough to be in and from a blue bubble. With very few exceptions, nobody here cares. A guy will mention his husband to a mixed group and nobody will bat an eye. In fact I introduced my sister and her wife to my girlfriend's supposed "old fashioned" mom last week and she hugged them and talked to them like they were...people. Shocking!

I don't know where I'm going with this. I guess if you can't be around people who are different than you then you probably shouldn't leave you house. If for no other reason than to follow Uber's written policy, treat everyone as your equal.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I learned long ago that no matter what a person looks like, where they are from, what their religion is, or anything else about them -- as human beings, they deserve to be treated with respect until they display their hindquarters. That approach has served me well for many years, including in some pretty testy situations.

But many people are too sensitive. Many others are too timid to do anything about behavior that bothers them. 

If a driver (or pax) behaves in an unacceptable manner, the proper thing to do is to complain to someone who can do something about it -- in this case to Uber. Put your Big-Boy or Big-Girl pants on, and deal with the situation appropriately. Man or Woman Up!

If you don't, in my book you give up your so-called right to whine. People who do nothing but whine, IMHO, are either just seeking attention, or they want (need) people to feel sorry for them.

I have little sympathy for people who claim to have suffered some affront -- don't have the strength of character to confront it -- and then whine later ...especially on social media. I actually have less respect for them than I do for the morons who offend them.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have observed many times gay couples feel some pressure to go out and tell the world What their sexual choice is. 
When a guy comes in and sits and states "my husband is coming, we will wait for him" this is announcing their sexual choice to a random person. If this guy simply sits and says we wait for another person, that's enough. 

I have seen another case where 2 middle age guys told me "they are a gay couple" just when they tipped me $10.00 and were leaving the car. 

I can remember many more times a similar direct conversation/declaration happening. 

I personally don't even look at what my customers look like, my eyes are on the road, I don't care about anyone's sexual tendencies. But some drivers might get triggered by such behaviors to go into a different conversation.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I have observed many times gay couples feel some pressure to go out and tell the world What their sexual choice is.
> When a guy comes in and sits and states "my husband is coming, we will wait for him" this is announcing their sexual choice to a random person. If this guy simply sits and says we wait for another person, that's enough.
> 
> I have seen another case where 2 middle age guys told me "they are a gay couple" just when they tipped me $10.00 and were leaving the car.
> ...


Yeah, there is a lot of that. Some gays go out of their way to say to people that they are gay, or otherwise try to make a lot of fanfare about it. Ok, you're gay and like men. I like mint chocolate chip ice cream. Who cares.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I like mint chocolate chip ice cream.


.............so does GF........................


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .............so does GF........................


Not many people do; they say it tastes like toothpaste. Which it kind of does.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

I treat my gay/lesbian riders with complete and utter respect. Some of them are far more respectful than some of the "straight" passengers. Biggest tip I ever got was from a gay guy. Just wanna' do my job, and do it right.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I kinda sympathize...


They get in and try to test the waters, wondering "is this random dude gonna be another person to give me sh!t for no real reason?".....well, when pax get in my car, I often have the exact same thoughts


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Maybe people want to be professional victims.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Been picking up quite a few drunk gays lately. I mean of course, there's Castro in SF.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Because the two single most creepiest layers of society are:
> 
> 1) uberx pax
> 2) uberx drivers


Har, LOL. Ayup!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That sucks to read, Steven. Not that I'm surprised, I guess. But it sucks.

Not for nutton' but gay folks tend to be great tippers. (and pleasant)


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


Sounds like that fake news I keep reading about.LOL


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I kinda sympathize...
> 
> They get in and try to test the waters, wondering "is this random dude gonna be another person to give me sh!t for no real reason?".....well, when pax get in my car, I often have the exact same thoughts


As a professional cab driver, I never found homosexual passengers to be a pain in the keister at all, particularly when compared to other riders.

I was sitting on the Oakland 6 post one evening when the dispatcher came on with 2 rides for the zone- Holiday Bar and C-MU, asked me what I wanted- took the Holiday without hesitation.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

I drive in NYC and can say that about 10% of my clients are LGBT. I never question anyones sexual orientation or preference. It is not my business, never been and never will.
I think people in some places are just shocked that there are gays and lesbians. In NY LGBT community was around for a long time and it is not a shocker for anyone, unless they just got off the boat.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

aluber1968 said:


> I think people in some places are just shocked that there are gays and lesbians.


A lot of people don't know any gays and/or lesbians, and most Uber partners are rank amateurs in the livery field- they really can't be expected to know any. Particularly outside of places like New York.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> As a professional cab driver, I never found homosexual passengers to be a pain in the keister at all, dispatcher came on with 2 rides for the zone- Holiday Bar and C-MU, asked me what I wanted- took the Holiday without hesitation.


Years back, when the DuPont Circle neighbourhood had a mixture of gay and straight joints, most of us drivers had a rule: If you saw some guy in front of a straight joint with his hand up and another guy in front of a gay joint, you picked up the guy at the gay joint.

Why? Because the guy at the straight joint had spent his last dollar buying drinks for some chick in hopes of getting her to go home with him and now he was broke, so he was going to bolt on you when you got near his address. (What he planned to do if the chick actually did agree to go home with him once he was broke, totally escaped me). On the other hand, the gay guy may have been buying drinks in vain for some guy , but at least he saved a few bucks for his cab fare and a tip.

You could get your money up front, and since it was Zones, back then, you knew what the fare was. Still, getting your money up front often created ill will and it was just about guaranteed that you were blowing your tip. Still, it was better than getting nothing, but you did use your discretion.


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


I've had openly gay, gayish, bi-curious and a seemingly transsexual passengers and what did they all have in common? Nada.
The drivers can have WHATEVER views they want, based on religion , sexuality, race etc. What do we have in common as drivers? We are supposed to keep our mouths shut about things that make our passengers uncomfortable or angry. Any smart driver would assume that conversation should not involve Politics, Religion & Sports, but lets add Sexuality to that list as well.
For a few years, I had NY Giants season tickets and guess which fans I could not stand when they came up the NJ Turnpike? Now I can drive them in my car and not make a peep? Why? If I want decent feedback or Heaven Forbid a possible tip, "Hello how are you" "How was the game" " "Goodbye have a nice day" are pretty much all I say unless engaged.
Gays are 10% of the population by census, women are roughly half, so it seems as though you are picking up at places that tend to favor the odds. If they actually live in the same state they Uber in, I'd ask them, is this "type" of opinion exclusive to Uber Drivers, or do they find that other men wish to "straighten them" out. Now I'm also not blind and I keep my rear view optic clean also, so I have to ask that are the complainers of the "Lipstick" or "Butch" variety? If Lipstick, a lot of men probably wish they could, if butch it is a straw argument to make themselves feel better.
Either way, suggest to them to not be bashful about giving them 1 for feedback.
Less competition for you, more surges for the snowflakes who do not know how to not take things personally.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberSchmuber said:


> The drivers can have WHATEVER views they want, based on religion , sexuality, race etc. What do we have in common as drivers? We are supposed to keep our mouths shut about things that make our passengers uncomfortable or angry. Any smart driver would assume
> 
> I had NY Giants season tickets and guess which fans I could not stand when they came up the NJ Turnpike? Now I can drive them in my car and not make a peep? Why? If I want decent feedback or Heaven Forbid a possible tip, "Hello how are you" "How was the game" " "Goodbye have a nice day" are pretty much all I say unless engaged.


The only thing about which I care in the cab is do they have money or is their credit card good. If it is Uber Taxi (or UberX, for that matter) I do not care even if their credit card is good, or not, as Uber will pay me, regardless. I do not care about their politics, religion, sexuality. I am there for one reason and one reason, only: get their money. The bank does not ask me about the politics, religion or sexuality of the person who gave me the money.

I did not know that cowpie fans drove all the way from dallas. If they come to the Meadowlands to see a game, I would assume that they would fly.........oh, wait, we _*ARE*_ discussing cowpie fans.


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> oh, wait, we _*ARE*_ discussing cowpie fans.


Nope. The other NFC East team, literally off the NJ turnpike.
From the city of brotherly love...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberSchmuber said:


> The drivers can have WHATEVER views they want, based on religion , sexuality, race etc. What do we have in common as drivers? We are supposed to keep our mouths shut about things that make our passengers uncomfortable or angry. Any smart driver would assume that conversation should not involve Politics, Religion & Sports, but lets add Sexuality to that list as well..


You can always agree with the passengers with they have controversial opinions as well.

I drove during the AFC championship game at 3 Rivers between San Diego and Pittsburgh, where San Diego won back about 1994. Picked up a trio of San Diego fans after the game, and they were surprised that I was cool with them during the whole trip of driving around Pittsburgh and eventually dropping the guys off at an asian massage parlor.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Here is the deal for anybody (gay/sreaight/left/right/tall/fat ect..) that has ever been offered…it will happen again. It sucks and nobody likes it but it will happen again.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

its' easy to just say mind your damn business and just drive. but sometimes pax try to bait you into a debate of some sort or just to get a reaction. everyone's entitled to their opinion, drivers as much as pax. I'd say you dont' have to sell out just for the sake of providing a good customer experience, but be mindful of what does it really matter if you feel you need to prove your point. ultimately, in a 15-20 minute ride, you're probably not going to change someone's point of view and likewise your point of view will likely not be swayed. point is, don't sell out and pick your battles and go earn. there's other platforms to share your opinions and not create an awkward experience for you and your pax.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> its' easy to just say mind your damn business and just drive. but sometimes pax try to bait you into a debate of some sort or just to get a reaction. .


In that situation, be smarter than a fish... ie don't take the bait. 
Be a chameleon, not a fish. I can "blend" into just about any topic. I don't have to mean it...just go with it.

Pax: "Trump will be greatest prez ever"
Me: "Yep, I am really looking forward to what happens over the next few years..."

-OR-

Pax: "Man, I really wish Hillary would have won, I can't stand Trump"
Me" "ya I know what you mean..."

same can be applied to any situation or converstaion. I am not driving to educate people or give my unwanted opinion about why they are wrong.


----------



## UberEsq (Oct 14, 2016)

Question: Does the gay community, in general, prefer Lyft to Uber? I never get rides in certain parts of town and I only drive Uber. I've transported gay people and even trans folks and never said a word about anything.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


A lot of lesbians slip away to enjoy penetration from time to time.
You would be surprised.
I have no problems with my gay riders.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberEsq said:


> Question: Does the gay community, in general, prefer Lyft to Uber? I never get rides in certain parts of town and I only drive Uber. I've transported gay people and even trans folks and never said a word about anything.


I've had interesting and lengthy conversations with some of mine. Had a car load of gay guys teasing me the whole ride about my " butch" name it was all in fun.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I've had interesting and lengthy conversations with some of mine. Had a car load of gay guys teasing me the whole ride about my " butch" name it was all in fun.


I was taking a couple of guys from the Brewers to the Tubs after the bars closed, and the one guy told the other that "this driver has picked me up before". At the stop light, I turned full around to look at him and he quickly clarified that I picked him up "in a cab".


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I was taking a couple of guys from the Brewers to the Tubs after the bars closed, and the one guy told the other that "this driver has picked me up before". At the stop light, I turned full around to look at him and he quickly clarified that I picked him up "in a cab".


LOL,


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


Let's be honest we all want UBER to do a lot of things but one thing they can't do (for driver or rider) is screen people. They many not be a criminal as a driver (possibly as a rider) but that doesn't negate their own personal thoughts. It would be best to not discuss P.R.A.G. 

Politics
Religion
Abortion
Gay Rights
If you have an opinion do let it mess up your money.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

People are rude, immature and offensive, (_*oh and smelly too*_).

Who thunk it?


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> A lot of people don't know any gays and/or lesbians, and most Uber partners are rank amateurs in the livery field- they really can't be expected to know any. Particularly outside of places like New York.


Why is this an issue. Just drive. Nobody cares.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> its' easy to just say mind your damn business and just drive. but sometimes pax try to bait you into a debate of some sort or just to get a reaction. everyone's entitled to their opinion, drivers as much as pax. I'd say you dont' have to sell out just for the sake of providing a good customer experience, but be mindful of what does it really matter if you feel you need to prove your point. ultimately, in a 15-20 minute ride, you're probably not going to change someone's point of view and likewise your point of view will likely not be swayed. point is, don't sell out and pick your battles and go earn. there's other platforms to share your opinions and not create an awkward experience for you and your pax.


What does that mean


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I drive at night 50% of the rider i get i dont even see there face or here there voice outside of hello ne time i drove what i thought was a girl until he got out and i seen facial hair. Had that Mike Tyson voice. I drive a suv so back there is a bit dark black on black leather. Long story short make your money leave the politics behind


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> When a guy comes in and sits and states "my husband is coming, we will wait for him" this is announcing their sexual choice to a random person. If this guy simply sits and says we wait for another person, that's enough.


.

If I'm meeting my wife for lunch or dinner I'll say I'm waiting for my wife.

Does this also bother you?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I've had interesting and lengthy conversations with some of mine. Had a car load of gay guys teasing me the whole ride about my " butch" name it was all in fun.


Yeah..Marion is a pretty butch...

John Wayne's name was Marion!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Do the job you are paid to do which includes driving folks that dont necessarily share the same views as you period.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> As opposed to Muslim fundamentalism, which teaches that gays should be thrown off buildings or have brick wall pushed over on them or just outright shot? Get some perspective on all this rather than just bashing Christians. I am not a Christian, BTW.


Should we bring back the Salem Witch hunts in which this country started from? Greguzzi brings up a very good point. If we need to accept every race, creed and religion then how do we accept and justify the strong Muslim beliefs that homosexuals should all parish from the face of the Earth. Do we banish only that segment of the faith. 
Simple way to view this, go to any zoo. The elephants, giraffes, zebras and gazelle are all in one common area and the lions, tigers and bears are separated in their own areas. Forcing lions to be compatible and accepting of zebras is ridiculous. Us humans are not much different.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Clearly I practice too much restraint and respect the general public too much. If in ubers eyes u are a small business then behave more professionally as a driver.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

uber fool said:


> Do the job you are paid to do which includes driving folks that dont necessarily share the views as you period.


Exactly!


----------



## MisterB (Jun 1, 2016)

Regardless of what your personal views on this matter, when you sign up to drive people around, your views are no longer private, you have comply with the law of the land, (Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 (Title VII)
This law makes it illegal to discriminate against someone on the basis of race, color, religion, national origin, or sex. The law also makes it illegal to retaliate against a person because the person complained about discrimination, filed a charge of discrimination, or participated in an employment discrimination investigation or lawsuit. The law also requires that employers reasonably accommodate applicants' and employees' sincerely held religious practices, unless doing so would impose an undue hardship on the operation of the employer's business.) if you have a problem following the law for any reason.... is very sample stop driving people around QUIT!


----------



## MisterB (Jun 1, 2016)

and on the other hand, you do not have to put up with anyone that is harassing you on any way MAN or WOMEN....
*Sexual Harassment*
It is unlawful to harass a person (an applicant or employee) because of that person's sex. Harassment can include "sexual harassment" or unwelcome sexual advances, requests for sexual favors, and other verbal or physical harassment of a sexual nature.

Harassment does not have to be of a sexual nature, however, and can include offensive remarks about a person's sex. For example, it is illegal to harass a woman by making offensive comments about women in general.

Both victim and the harasser can be either a woman or a man, and the victim and harasser can be the same sex.

Although the law doesn't prohibit simple teasing, offhand comments, or isolated incidents that are not very serious, harassment is illegal when it is so frequent or severe that it creates a hostile or offensive work environment or when it results in an adverse employment decision (such as the victim being fired or demoted).

The harasser can be the victim's supervisor, a supervisor in another area, a co-worker, or someone who is not an employee of the employer, such as a client or customer.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Should we bring back the Salem Witch hunts in which this country started from? Greguzzi brings up a very good point. If we need to accept every race, creed and religion then how do we accept and justify the strong Muslim beliefs that homosexuals should all parish from the face of the Earth. Do we banish only that segment of the faith.
> Simple way to view this, go to any zoo. The elephants, giraffes, zebras and gazelle are all in one common area and the lions, tigers and bears are separated in their own areas. Forcing lions to be compatible and accepting of zebras is ridiculous. Us humans are not much different.


MMMMM, YOU can be MY zebra ANYTIME, Seal Team 5! Roawwwr!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MisterB said:


> and on the other hand, you do not have to put up with anyone that is harassing you on any way MAN or WOMEN....
> *Sexual Harassment*
> It is unlawful to harass a person (an applicant or employee) because of that person's sex. Harassment can include "sexual harassment" or unwelcome sexual advances, requests for sexual favors, and other verbal or physical harassment of a sexual nature.
> 
> ...


In some jurisdictions discussing someones sexual orientation or perceived sexual orientation can be construed as sexual harassment, sometimes there are separate laws covering harassment about someones declared or perceived orientation. It just depends on what state you are in.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> MMMMM, YOU can be MY zebra ANYTIME, Seal Team 5! Roawwwr!


Is your username referring to Pasco county in FL? If so, don't you have a city called Tarpon Springs? Isn't that the sponge capital of the world?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> .
> 
> If I'm meeting my wife for lunch or dinner I'll say I'm waiting for my wife.
> 
> Does this also bother you?


Maybe the correct response next time would be, "I am waiting for a companion of non-specified gender and/or relation to me"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Should we bring back the Salem Witch hunts in which this country started from? Greguzzi brings up a very good point. If we need to accept every race, creed and religion then how do we accept and justify the strong Muslim beliefs that homosexuals should all parish from the face of the Earth. Do we banish only that segment of the faith.


Tough question. What's acceptable and what isn't differs not only because of culture but it also changes over time. For example, the Christian Bible, namely the Old Testament requires death by stoning for homosexuals. The church has obviously lightened up on that edict over the centuries.

I suppose the answer is that in this country, law trumps religion, so no stonings, burnings at the stake, disembowelments etc.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> .
> 
> If I'm meeting my wife for lunch or dinner I'll say I'm waiting for my wife.
> 
> Does this also bother you?


Who said it bothers me? I don't give a sh!t about what people's sexual orientation is.

On the other hand, if we are waiting for your wife, she better hurry up! I am not paid to wait and this is an on demand service, it means she should be ready when I arrive.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Maybe the correct response next time would be, "I am waiting for a companion of non-specified gender and/or relation to me"


Or if you're really comfortable with your freedoms you can say "I'm waiting for my boyfriend whom has a set of double D's that'll even make Dolly Parton jealous".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> In some jurisdictions discussing someones sexual orientation or perceived sexual orientation can be construed as sexual harassment, sometimes there are separate laws covering harassment about someones declared or perceived orientation. It just depends on what state you are in.


But there are no employees involved in this "arrangement" we have with uber and the pax. So I don't think this applies.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


And back to the original post folks.

What should a pax do with inappropriate comments from a driver?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And back to the original post folks.
> 
> What should a pax do with inappropriate comments from a driver?


The same thing they do with inappropriate comments from a non driver.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And back to the original post folks.
> 
> What should a pax do with inappropriate comments from a driver?


Kill him with kindness...


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Haven't read the whole thread but I'll give my 2 cents. I don't like giving rides to drunk Gay dudes. I avoid any areas that have bars or clubs that cater to those folks. why? because I've had why to many gay folks touch me or say inappropriate things to me. I've let them know they are on camera and next touch will result in physical contact that they would not like.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And back to the original post folks.
> 
> What should a pax do with inappropriate comments from a driver?


1 star and bad comment.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Is your username referring to Pasco county in FL? If so, don't you have a city called Tarpon Springs? Isn't that the sponge capital of the world? .


Tarpon Springs is in Pinellas County. Yeah, biggest Greek community in the United States and lots of sponge.

Signs are both in Greek and English, always fun to hear the navigation butcher the names.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I really want a good laugh. I had these pain in the ass Baylor Bear fans tonight. Damn were they drunk, but rightfully so. They whooped butt on Boise State. Just part of the business.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I really want a good laugh. I had these pain in the ass Baylor Bear fans tonight. Damn were they drunk, but rightfully so. They whooped butt on Boise State. Just part of the business.


Hopefully you got some surge fares out of the deal.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MisterB said:


> Regardless of what your personal views on this matter, when you sign up to drive people around, your views are no longer private, you have comply with the law of the land, (Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 (Title VII)


Whether ride sharing is a "public accommodation" according to this law is not known and not decided by the courts at this point in time, although it is definitely against Uber's policies on the matter. Whether ride sharing partners can be sued or otherwise compelled by federal law was never decided, and I don't think that any Uber partner has.

Ride Sharing didn't exist, except in the more traditional form of hitchhiking at the time the law was passed.


----------



## colpuck (Nov 15, 2016)

I take people from A to B I don't care who they are, who they do, what they do, or what illegal/legal activities they are into so long as what they do will not get me a ticket from the police.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I pickup a lot of passengers from gay establishment. I don't discriminate . Most of them are nice people but half of them are vulgar and annoying.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


I'm calling B.S. on this one. You suppose drivers are posting up outside of the gay bars just so they can hassle their pax from those places. 
How do the riders know their pax are whatever they are? Are the Pax telling them? If they are, then why are they telling? 
Wouldn't the percentage or ratio of gay and lesbian drivers be the same as the general population? And thus, a greater percentage of pax pickups by gay/lesbians? 
F your pax are telling you these stories, why? Are you soliciting their feedback? Given you will have a few gay friends who ride Uber, but do you know enough to be able to detect trends?

You seem like a nice enough guy, and I'm not looking to pick a fight. 
Just sharing my doubts.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> Gay , straight...who cares...drive the customer where they want to go. What I can't stand are 2 gay people kissing in my back seat. I want to get them out of my car as fast as possible. Also, gays that make advances at me. I can't stand that either. Most are pretty cool and nice to talk too. Always some bad ones. We shouldn't be having sexual conversations with the PAX or make sexual advances. We are drivers.


I'm curious have you ever kissed a woman in a cab, limo, bus etc...? If your answer is yes. Did it cross your mind someone else may be offended? Does it bother when a guy and a girl kiss or two women? If your answer is no you're a bigot! Have you ever made an unwanted advance at woman? If your answer is yes you're a hypocrite! My advice to you is you should worry less about the way others live their lives and do your job and DRIVE!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

unPat said:


> I pickup a lot of passengers from gay establishment. I don't discriminate . Most of them are nice people but half of them are vulgar and annoying.


Your statement seems a bit harsh being it could be applied to 50 percent of the population regardless of their race, religion or sexuality!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

75drive said:


> Your statement seems a bit harsh being it could be applied to 50 percent of the population regardless of their race, religion or sexuality!


I do pickup a lot of young, old, married , college students and gay couples. They kiss and it's okay but you don't have to kiss and dry hump the entire trip on a 10 mile trip. It's about human decency and respect.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I was looking at my logbook. If I removed every trip where the passenger was some sort of social misfit, I would have perhaps 20% of my trips remaining.

This supports the conclusions reached economist Milton Friedman: discrimination becomes a problem only when government gets involved. Iddividual businesses only see 'green.'


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I was looking at my logbook. If I removed every trip where the passenger was some sort of social misfit, I would have perhaps 20% of my trips remaining.
> '


I don't know about the majority, but in the 90's cab industry, even in a sleepy burg like Pittsburgh, alternative forms of sexuality produced a disproportionate number of cab trips than what they represent in the general population. Massage parlors, XXX rated newsstands, Pittsburgh's last adult movie theatre, in addition to the gay and lesbian communities were always good for trips and got the service and respect that any other paying customer got. I think it was also partly due to the fact that they knew that cab drivers wouldn't yap about them, "Taxi Cab Confessions" on HBO was probably b.s., but certainly had some basis is actual reality.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> Gay , straight...who cares...drive the customer where they want to go. What I can't stand are 2 gay people kissing in my back seat.


Obviously YOU CARE.
Some should not be doing this gig. And if 2 dudes kissing freak you out get yourself a job in a cubicle.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Some of it could be real, but there's a pervasive victim's mentality these days. _Everybody is out to get me._


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I WISH!

Today: logged in 4 hours and only two trips. If only everyone was out to get me!


----------



## mrbrown2195 (Nov 23, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


I don't know. I've always been considerate to my gay and lesbian passengers - I picked up a bunch of gay dudes weeks ago from one of our local gay night clubs, they handed me a condom and told me to "be safe". I told 'em it was too late for me, as I've got three kids. We all had a good laugh. Picked up a couple of lesbians a few weeks ago who were talking about that pipeline in North Dakota and other "social justice warrior" issues (which don't necessarily jive with my politics) and was really respectful to them.

So maybe it's just certain a-hole drivers?


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

I have to bring religion back to the front. No matter what religion, it seems that most of them condemn homosexuality.

No religion, no preaching, no problem.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

cenTiPede said:


> I have to bring religion back to the front. No matter what religion, it seems that most of them condemn homosexuality.


Just as a point of clarification (and it might seem like nitpicking), but _being_ homosexual isn't a sin in most Christian churches, including Catholicism.

But any sexual act outside marriage is a sin. And because homosexuals cannot be married in these rites, they are not held to any different standard of sinfulness than any other unmarried couple when they engage in sexual acts.

Now, please, this is not the proper forum to debate the merits of these views. If you don't like them, don't practice them. All I was doing was clarifying the stance.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

unPat said:


> I do pickup a lot of young, old, married , college students and gay couples. They kiss and it's okay but you don't have to kiss and dry hump the entire trip on a 10 mile trip. It's about human decency and respect.


I couldn't agree with you anymore but to be upset with gay people kissing and not straight couples is bigoted. The same rules should apply across the board.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

75drive said:


> I couldn't agree with you anymore but to be upset with gay people kissing and not straight couples is bigoted. The same rules should apply across the board.


Not necessarily. What if a man were deep kissing a little girl? A woman were deep kissing her dog? A guy were deep kissing a woman without her consent?

Now, I'm not saying gay kissing is identical to those issues. For some, it's very different; for others, not so much. But almost all of us would rightly be disgusted by all three of those situations -- but not necessarily. Each of us has different ethical, moral, and emotional lines. So the same rules do _not_ "apply across the board."

It's not bigotry to see things differently, and it's not bigotry to have different feelings.

Bigotry is actively treating somebody poorly for _being _something that they have no control over.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

75drive said:


> I couldn't agree with you anymore but to be upset with gay people kissing and not straight couples is bigoted. The same rules should apply across the board.


There would be no way for anyone to know if the driver was bigoted in this situation, however. The guys wouldn't know that its ok for other non-gays to make out in that particular Uber car, as they weren't there.

This whole story is more related to people demanding one music or another, and their other demands as rider.

As a cab driver, I wasn't disappointed often when I figured that passengers could obey the rules of the cab for the short 12 to 15 minutes or less that they were riding. They listened to what I had on the radio, if I didn't want them engaging in sex, they just didn't do it. Uber drivers need, in general, to provide a little bit more structure.


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


I'm not going to take the time to read through pages of responses, so forgive me if I am repeating what others have written, but this should be ground for immediate deactivation. No driver should be pushing their religious, political, moral or whatever views upon riders. No driver should harass riders. If so, they ought to be gone immediately.

I had a female PAX tell me once that an Uber driver of foreign decent, not sure which nationality, lectured her one day because he was bringing her to work. He told her that woman should not be allowed to work. Guess what? He shouldn't be allowed to work for Uber any longer.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

renbutler said:


> What if a man were deep kissing a little girl? A woman were deep kissing her dog? A guy were deep kissing a woman without her consent?
> Now, I'm not saying gay kissing is identical to those issues.


Then why site those examples above and them compare with 2 gay people kissing?
Why not use as an example a fat old white guy kissing his skanky girlfriend? That would be "disgusting".


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> Then why site those examples above and them compare with 2 gay people kissing?
> Why not use as an example a fat old white guy kissing his skanky girlfriend? That would be "disgusting".


What's disgusting to some is a fetish for others.LOL

When I saw my first gay couple kiss in public is when we were little kids on the school bus.First we all thought it was gross,then we all started laughing because it was funny to see two scruffy face dudes kissing.lol


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Not necessarily. What if a man were deep kissing a little girl? A woman were deep kissing her dog? A guy were deep kissing a woman without her consent?
> 
> Now, I'm not saying gay kissing is identical to those issues. For some, it's very different; for others, not so much. But almost all of us would rightly be disgusted by all three of those situations -- but not necessarily. Each of us has different ethical, moral, and emotional lines. So the same rules do _not_ "apply across the board."
> 
> ...


The three examples you list as equivalent to one another are not even close to being the same!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

75drive said:


> The three examples you list as equivalent to one another are not even close to being the same!


No, I think he's just a little smarter than you, and was saying something a little too subtle for you. He even said they weren't equivalent. The whole point is there is no objective equivalence. If you were even familiar with that guy, you'd know he's actually a thoughtful and decent person (at least in writing, I don't know him outside here).


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

75drive said:


> The three examples you list as equivalent to one another are not even close to being the same!


I specifically said they _weren't_ equivalent, but the judgment is in the eye of the beholder. Strange Fruit sees what I said, so obviously it wasn't written in a confusing way.

Now, I'd send stupid insults right back at you for your mistake, but maybe you should just check out my signature instead.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> Then why site those examples above and them compare with 2 gay people kissing?
> Why not use as an example a fat old white guy kissing his skanky girlfriend? That would be "disgusting".


Because they don't have to be identical for my point to be valid.

But your example is valid too. I think you get what I was saying. Possibly.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Just as a point of clarification (and it might seem like nitpicking), but _being_ homosexual isn't a sin in most Christian churches, including Catholicism.
> 
> But any sexual act outside marriage is a sin. And because homosexuals cannot be married in these rites, they are not held to any different standard of sinfulness than any other unmarried couple when they engage in sexual acts.
> 
> ...


So the church tells them don't have sex outside of marriage, and oh, by the way, you CAN'T get married.

Got it. I can't imagine why THAT'S discriminatory. Gotta love religion.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Not necessarily. What if a man were deep kissing a little girl? A woman were deep kissing her dog? A guy were deep kissing a woman without her consent?
> 
> Now, I'm not saying gay kissing is identical to those issues. For some, it's very different; for others, not so much. But almost all of us would rightly be disgusted by all three of those situations -- but not necessarily. Each of us has different ethical, moral, and emotional lines. So the same rules do _not_ "apply across the board."
> 
> ...


For those "others" who think it's "not so much" different to have a same sex couple kissing as someone being sexually assaulted, they have a problem.

They think consent doesn't matter, apparently.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I think it's annoying when any couple makes out in the back. Whether they're straight or not.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


I've never heard that and I hang around Castro plenty. (Not really hang around, just hang around like, you know). Are they saying this unprompted or are you asking them?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So the church tells them don't have sex outside of marriage, and oh, by the way, you CAN'T get married.
> 
> Got it. I can't imagine why THAT'S discriminatory. Gotta love religion.


Actually, there's a lot of logic to it, even if you don't like it or buy into it.

(This is just to inform, not to persuade. Feel free to disagree, but, again, read my signature first.)

In the Church, contrary to common belief, procreation isn't a necessary goal of sex and marriage, but the acts that can lead to procreation are necessary. That's why it takes a man and a woman committed for eternity, with no artificial barriers. That doesn't mean every sex act must have a baby as a goal, but all the natural elements of creating a baby must be present -- insemination of a woman. And if you aren't ready for pregnancy, you do it when she's not fertile.

Again, this is not to debate the merits. This is just to clarify misconceptions. You have free will not to follow, but there's really no reason to attack.

Gays are welcome in the Church just like anybody else. A lot of people don't understand that.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I specifically said they _weren't_ equivalent, but the judgment is in the eye of the beholder. Strange Fruit sees what I said, so obviously it wasn't written in a confusing way.
> 
> Now, I'd send stupid insults right back at you for your mistake, but maybe you should just check out my signature instead.


You're correct you did say they were not the same I apologize. Now what was the purpose for listing them if not to compare them? I'm not judging anyone I accept people for who they are. The rules in my car apply to all across the board regardless of race, religion, sexual orientation etc...


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think it's annoying when any couple makes out in the back. Whether they're straight or not.


I think that's where the comment,"get a room"comes from.lol


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Actually, there's a lot of logic to it, even if you don't like it or buy into it.
> 
> (This is just to inform, not to persuade. Feel free to disagree, but, again, read my signature first.)
> 
> ...


I think the Westboro Baptist Church may have a different opinion on that.lol

PS I don't think they're very nice people.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> No, I think he's just a little smarter than you, and was saying something a little too subtle for you. He even said they weren't equivalent. The whole point is there is no objective equivalence. If you were even familiar with that guy, you'd know he's actually a thoughtful and decent person (at least in writing, I don't know him outside here).


Yeah you're sort of right and I've apologized for jumping to conclusions bit since you're implying I'm unintelligent being I can't understand his post because it's too subtle for me. Why don't you explain it to me since I am to simple to understand. What was the purpose of listing the examples if not to imply they are similar. Also you're correct I don't know him the same way you don't know me. Yet you turn around and do the same thing you admonished me for doing. Seems hypocritical to me.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Maybe I'm just not doing it right, but I have never had a reason to discuss homosexuality with a passenger. My job is to drive the car, and if someone wants my opinion of their disgraceful lifestyle that will cost extra. 

Same for sexual aggression towards women. At my age that is labor, and base Uber rates are not worth it. Maybe at a 5x surge I would consider including some leering, sexual banter, or a proposition with the ride. And I would need at least 9x plus a tip to expose myself.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Maybe I'm just not doing it right, but I have never had a reason to discuss homosexuality with a passenger.


I drove presumed gays in my cab back in the day frequently, the topic of sexuality never came up a single time.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm a bigot.

No naked guys allowed in my car. Chicks? Case by case basis.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I hate to post this, but there is a divide when it comes from the lesbian and gay community. In recent days, lesbian passengers have communicated how male drivers wish to "straighten" them up and give them something they have never had before. Gay passengers have dealt with some anti-gay speech from the driver, which they found questionable. I know the drivers are very neutral in this realm here (at least), but why are our gay and lesbian riders feeling discomfort from the service? Is it only isolated or is there something else happening here? I would understand if I heard this for 2 or 3 trips, but this has happening over consistent trips from gay bars and establishments.


I hope they report it immediately. I picked up a couple of guys outside a club aND they were kissing in the back seat. They both kinda laughter and said sorry about that. I said I have no problems until I hear a zipper. Then we need to talk.

Laughs all around


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

bostonwolf said:


> I hope they report it immediately. I picked up a couple of guys outside a club aND they were kissing in the back seat. They both kinda laughter and said sorry about that. I said I have no problems until I hear a zipper. Then we need to talk. Then I pick up the camera!


Fixed it for you!


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

75drive said:


> Yeah you're sort of right and I've apologized for jumping to conclusions


You didn't jump to conclusions. The message was clear to people that think homosexuality is similar to pedophilia. For those that don't see the two things the same way, the message is contradictory. You can't make an analogy and then say there are no similarities, because then it's not an analogy anymore.

Whether "the church" says it welcomes all people. "All people" are not treated the same way.

For example, if you see a couple of unmarried heterosexuals kissing in the back of your car. Would you compare them to "a man deep kissing a little girl? A woman deep kissing her dog? A guy deep kissing a woman without her consent?

No. The church wouldn't approve of either. But the analogies would be different for both because, for the church, one is considerable normal and the other is not.

I think I've heard analogies about dogs in heat when it comes to sex outside of marriage, but never pedophilia.

So, you're right for seeing the bigotry in between the lines. Don't apologize for that. You're smart and not afraid of calling out the wrong when you see it.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I drove presumed gays in my cab back in the day frequently, the topic of sexuality never came up a single time.


My local college has a school of performing arts, and some of the guys I get there look and act like they could fly away like Tinkerbell. Never had an urge to discuss their lifestyle and practices with them, nor they with me.

On the other hand I am aware that there are activists out there who would try to trap me into a conversation about it, wait for me to say something politically incorrect and then complain.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

cenTiPede said:


> You didn't jump to conclusions. The message was clear to people that think homosexuality is similar to pedophilia. For those that don't see the two things the same way, the message is contradictory. You can't make an analogy and then say there are no similarities, because then it's not an analogy anymore.
> 
> Whether "the church" says it welcomes all people. "All people" are not treated the same way.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. I asked the same question. What exactly was the purpose of listing the examples if not to compare them as similarities. No response of course. I believe the reason is because he absolutely thinks they're similar.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Just put some Judy Garland or Melissa Etheridge on and drive, all will be well.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> On the other hand I am aware that there are activists out there who would try to trap me into a conversation about it, wait for me to say something politically incorrect and then complain.


Not in the 1990's, at least not in Pittsburgh. Not that I'd fall for that kind of bait anyhow. In the not so distant past, with people of alternative lifestyles, they really didn't want to discuss it with you and you didn't want to discuss it with them either. Made for a good social entente.


----------

